# Irene Victims!



## tyler0912 (Aug 27, 2011)

*I hope your all okay it was in my news paper in UK about new york being affected and plenty of people being evacuated it is 115mph has it hit floriday yet....or is it not...hope everyones okay...I REALLY DOO! Your in my prayers! *


----------



## John (Aug 27, 2011)

standing by in NJ should get hit sunday.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 27, 2011)

:/ hope your well!


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, Tyler... That was very kind! I'm in New York and so far so good but, the worst is supposed to hit here tomorrow. My relatives that live on Long Island have been evacuated and are on their way here!! I'll keep you updated.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 27, 2011)

Good good! [on the updates] wish you all the best!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 27, 2011)

Myrtle Beach - We got lucky just tropical winds. I lost a huge pine tree. It hit the fence in the horse pasture. Luckly the horse and the pony did not get hurt or escape. Poor North Carolina and above my thoughts and Prayers are with them.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ AAggrree!!


----------



## babylove6635 (Aug 27, 2011)

i prey you all will be ok. judy


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been thinking about everyone on the east coast. I really hope Irene get's down graded and just a small storm blows thru for everyone!! Your in my prayers!


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 27, 2011)

HI TYLER, THANKS. LIVE IN CONNECTICUT, WAITING FOR STORM TO HIT. SO WORRIED ABOUT PARENTS WHO LIVE ABOUT 3 MILES FROM ME . THEY CANT WALK TO GOOD. KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED FOR US. THANKS LINDY


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2011)

momo said:


> HI TYLER, THANKS. LIVE IN CONNECTICUT, WAITING FOR STORM TO HIT. SO WORRIED ABOUT PARENTS WHO LIVE ABOUT 3 MILES FROM ME . THEY CANT WALK TO GOOD. KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED FOR US. THANKS LINDY



My husband is headed to CT, when is it suppose to hit there?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 27, 2011)

I am in CT it is supposed to roll in around 3am and stay all day Sunday. Best of luck to him! They have restricted driving to emergency vehicles only starting tonight.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 27, 2011)

Made this for youse' out there, i done everything except the crossed fingers  ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 27, 2011)

Well the storm went through us last night. There is some chaos as there was no power for a good while. But everything is ok so far. Trees are down, power lines and all that but eh we are all fine here by the coast in NC hehe.


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 27, 2011)

So far so good in NY. They ordered all of the bars to close at 8:00! Why couldn't this thing hit on a week day!?!


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 27, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > HI TYLER, THANKS. LIVE IN CONNECTICUT, WAITING FOR STORM TO HIT. SO WORRIED ABOUT PARENTS WHO LIVE ABOUT 3 MILES FROM ME . THEY CANT WALK TO GOOD. KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED FOR US. THANKS LINDY
> ...


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 27, 2011)

My brother in law and his wife had 3 feet of water in the down stairs of their home. They also had water coming down the inside of the walls. They live on the Pamlico River in North Carolina. They get hit hard every time a storm comes thru.


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 27, 2011)

Argh, Franklin! That's so horrible! These things are so destructive!!



FranklinTturtle said:


> My brother in law and his wife had 3 feet of water in the down stairs of their home. They also had water coming down the inside of the walls. They live on the Pamlico River in North Carolina. They get hit hard every time a storm comes thru.


----------

